# KDevelop automake problem [solved]

## The_Fallen

Hi,

hab eben KDevelop emerged, weil ich auch mal wieder unter Linux entwickeln möchte. Nach mehreren Schwierigkeiten (mit KDE 3.3 wolltes nicht), liefs dann endlich, aber ich krieg jetzt nichtmal das Hello World-Projekt vom Projektwizard kompiliert. Ich bekomme nur:

```

cd '/home/husser/programming/test' && WANT_AUTOCONF_2_5="1" WANT_AUTOMAKE_1_6="1" gmake -f Makefile.cvs && mkdir '/home/husser/programming/test/debug' && cd '/home/husser/programming/test/debug' && CXXFLAGS="-O0 -g3" "/home/husser/programming/test/configure" --enable-debug=full && cd '/home/husser/programming/test/debug' && WANT_AUTOCONF_2_5="1" WANT_AUTOMAKE_1_6="1" gmake -k 

/usr/share/aclocal/pth.m4:43: warning: underquoted definition of _AC_PTH_ERROR

/usr/share/aclocal/pth.m4:55: warning: underquoted definition of _AC_PTH_VERBOSE

/usr/share/aclocal/pth.m4:61: warning: underquoted definition of AC_CHECK_PTH

/usr/share/aclocal/libfame.m4:6: warning: underquoted definition of AM_PATH_LIBFAME

/usr/share/aclocal/glib.m4:8: warning: underquoted definition of AM_PATH_GLIB

/usr/share/aclocal/ao.m4:9: warning: underquoted definition of XIPH_PATH_AO

*** Beendet mit Status: 1 ***

```

Installierte Versionen sind:

```

kdevelop-3.1.2 

automake-1.9.5

autoconf-2.59-r6 

```

Hat einer ne Idee, was das soll bzw wie ich den Fehler weg kriege?

Danke!

fallenLast edited by The_Fallen on Mon Jul 04, 2005 12:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Roller

Das Problem hatte ich auch.

Schau mal hier: http://www.pro-linux.de/berichte/appfokus/kdevelop/kdevelop.html

Und da im Absatz 4 steht drin wie du vorgehen musst.

----------

## The_Fallen

Hmm, danke, aber bei "Erstellen" fragt er doch extra nach, ob er "Automake & konsorten ausführen" soll. Naja, also zumindest der Punkt läuft bei direktem Aufruf sauber durch. Probleme gibts beim configure:

```

checking for correct ltmain.sh version... no

*** Gentoo sanity check failed! ***

*** libtool.m4 and ltmain.sh have a version mismatch! ***

*** (libtool.m4 = 1.5.16, ltmain.sh = 1.5a) ***

Please run:

libtoolize --copy --force

if appropriate, please contact the maintainer of this

package (or your distribution) for help.

*** Beendet mit Status: 1 ***

```

Der angegebene Aufruf von libtoolize führt leider auch nicht zum Erfolg. Was kann ich noch tun, um den "version mismatch" aufzulösen? Nen ebuild "ltmain" gibts nicht in portage...

thx,

fallen

----------

## Roller

Ich habe mal eine Runde gegoogelt, da ist mir der Link auf das Display geflattert:

http://www.gentooforum.de/thread.php?threadid=5463

----------

## The_Fallen

Danke, geht jetzt, ein "autoreconf --install --force" hat das Problem behoben.

----------

